

Stagefright Vulnerability in Android Phones - DiabloD3
https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2015/07/stagefright_vul.html

======
luck87
Do you find some practical articles? Everybody talks about this vulnerability
(discover by Drake the co-author of Android Hacker’s Handbook) as “remote code
execution” bugs, but I didn't find a single thread that show the code to send
or the way to hack the Stagefright’s permissions.

